# Basement finish



## Bke (11 mo ago)

I have my basement at a level 4 now. Should I do a skim coat so it all blends? It will be painted with a eggshell finish.


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

Apply good quality prime coat first. It can be tinted to match color. Then two finish coats. Benjamin Moore has a Super Hide primer and paint that would help.


----------



## Victor Machado (7 mo ago)

First, choose a good prime paint. Recently I renew our home basement renovation contractors i can use a top-quality latex primer and acrylic latex paint in a glossy finish. you can use this paint


----------

